# 2011 Super Six, which is the best bang for the buck?



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been looking at the 2011 super six. Looking at the Sram red and lower, what do you think the best bang for the buck is? I am leaning towards the red or the rival. I have seen what the bikes weigh as well.

Another question: Is there a huge difference between the hi-mod frames and the regular carbon frames? 
I know the hi mod is lighter by 150g. Would I notice the ride characteristics? 
Is the 2011 regular carbon the 2010 hi-mod version?

I have looked at a ton of threads on this, and still am not sure. Thanks for the help.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the same questions, so I cant answer it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll be mathematical... As far as I know:

2010 SuperSix = 2011 SuperSix
2010 Hi-Mod = 2011 Hi-Mod
2010 standard Mod = 2011 standard Mod
Hi-Mod stiffness = standard mod stiffness
Hi-Mod feel = standard mod feel
Hi-Mod weight < standard Mod weight

So between both frames, the only thing you will notice is the weight difference... You may even not feel the weight difference either.

As for the best value, it all depends what you like and what you want to change. Personally, I think the SRAM Red model is a great value but that's because I like Red more than Dura-Ace (can't stand Shimano levers), I would prefer Campagnolo Super record but that is not as good a value IMO.

Check the bike that is closest to the specs you want, can you afford it? If not, evaluate what would you change on other ones and decide if upgrading is worth it or if it's a better deal to go for a higher spec model already closer to the perfect specs...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Go RED, for $4000 its a very good value. I went with rival to get a feel for road biking and sram shifting. i like it very much and just sprung for the sram red groupset


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks that is helpful. I am upgrading from a systemsix so the weight savings with the standard will be an improvement. I can only afford the standard with the ultegra, which should be more than adequate for me.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd get the SRAM Red if I was you. I ordered the SS Rival. That's more then enough bike for me.


----------



## Goodtwist (Oct 20, 2010)

SRAM Red looks nice, thogh, there is no such spec in the Supersix product line. You'd have to go for a Himod if you wanted the Red spec.

And this is too much quid for me, the Joe Average.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

gus68 said:


> Thanks that is helpful. I am upgrading from a systemsix so the weight savings with the standard will be an improvement. I can only afford the standard with the ultegra, which should be more than adequate for me.


The weight difference isn't gonna be all that noticeable actually. I guess I recently "downgraded" back to my System Six from the 2010 HiMod Super.

System Six 52cm Raw/Carbon: 1160g
Super Six HM 52cm Matte Carbon: 980g
Super Six SM 52cm Black/Yellow: 1125g

My "new" System has the Ultimate build with SRM, so it weighs in at 13.76lbs

Why the "downgrade"? Two reasons: I still believe the ride of the System Six is the best I've ever encountered and I'm selling out cuz Cannondale probably has something new coming.....shhhhhh!


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

hmm, that is interesting. I thought there was a bigger difference. I transferred all my components from my '05 six13 to the '07 systemsix. So at least I'll also get a benefit of the new components as well as the BB30 crank. 

I am committed already but I am keeping the systemsix. Your comment about something new has me flustered though..... Like most people, when I spend more than $50 I always second guess myself.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Just to put things in perspective, one of the mechanics at my LBS has just built a SuperSix for himself (2010 frame which should be identical as the 2011). I took it for a spin around the block since it's my size and it felt really tight. I asked him why he didn't go for a Hi-Mod frame, His answer was "I don't fall for the marketing..." and he didn't finish the sentence. He bit his tongue because the shop obviously wants to sell as many Hi-Mods as possible. I'm guessing Hi-Mod is overrated and the best bang for the buck is either the Rival or the 105 model.


----------



## johnbryer (Aug 31, 2010)

I just bought a 2010 Red Super6 for around $3K Look for a leftover


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got my CAAD10 with Rival. I rode it for a few miles as delivered and then put Red shifters and derailleurs on it. Wow, what a difference. I would have said that Rival was where it's at a couple weeks ago but I think the Red is worth it. My other bikes are Ultegra 6700 and Dura Ace 7900. I like Red the best by far.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

wedge962005 said:


> I just got my CAAD10 with Rival. I rode it for a few miles as delivered and then put Red shifters and derailleurs on it. Wow, what a difference. I would have said that Rival was where it's at a couple weeks ago but I think the Red is worth it.


Interesting. Can you explain the differences?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

wedge962005 said:


> I just got my CAAD10 with Rival. I rode it for a few miles as delivered and then put Red shifters and derailleurs on it. Wow, what a difference. I would have said that Rival was where it's at a couple weeks ago but I think the Red is worth it. My other bikes are Ultegra 6700 and Dura Ace 7900. I like Red the best by far.


yea can you also explain the differences to me? i'm jumping from Rival to Red soon; its in the mail.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

> I would have said that Rival was where it's at a couple weeks ago but I think the Red is worth it.


Can you elaborate? How expensive is upgrading everything but the crank (I'm guessing I could save a little by sticking with my Force crank, but upgrading everything else as you mentioned yourself).


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

I was initially leaning towards rival, with wanting to upgrade to red in the future. However, after pricing things out I believe It is a better deal to go with the red. I am also leaning towards upgrading the cranks to the cannondale sl. The bike will be a lot cheaper than the 7900 bike and will be lighter. I may upgrade the wheels from the elites but havent decided on that yet.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

I've had thoughts of the same thing with my CAAD9-4 (upgrading the Rival components), so I'm interesting in hearing about it too.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Clueless Morgan said:


> I've had thoughts of the same thing with my CAAD9-4 (upgrading the Rival components), so I'm interesting in hearing about it too.


I would put some miles on that bike first - at least a couple thousand, then you might feel that you don't need to upgrade the components. Rival is good enough for most recreational riders. Force or Red will be a little smoother and a little lighter (you might not notice the differences). The shifts will be faster as well but you probably don't care about that if you don't race. Rival is a great bang for the money. If you want to upgrade something on your 9-4, get better wheels. That's where you'll feel the most difference. I hate the RS10 wheels. They give your bike a soft/wooden feel and don't do the frame justice.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> ... If you want to upgrade something on your 9-4, get better wheels. ...


Yeah, I have really been looking more at wheels, but since I still haven't settled on shoes and pedals yet, they come first.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> Go RED, for $4000 its a very good value. I went with rival to get a feel for road biking and sram shifting. i like it very much and just sprung for the sram red groupset


If you dont mind, can you tell me which store offered you 4k for the 2011 HM red ?
MSRP is $4899 and most LBS will only offer up to 10% discount plus tax........


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jinnjia,
$4000 for HI-Mod Red is not out the question. I was given a quote for the Super Six 1 Dura Ace (which is not a Hi-Mod, but is one step below the Hi-Mod SRAM Red) of $3500. The Super Six 1 retails for $4,249.00, so a discount of $750. Thus on a $4800 bike, my lbs will likely sell it for $4000. My lbs is Cosmic Wheel in Ridgefield Park, NJ, which is hands down the best and friendliest (and professional) bike shop I have been to (and I have to many). For you guys who go to pro shops paying close to retail, try to find a different establishment


----------

